# 192 OKW Points For Rent @ $16.50 pp. Same Points as Others, Good at any resort!



## OKW_Family

Currently have 192 Feb 2020 UY points to rent. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.

For those new to this, all the points on this board are the same when your reservation dates are within 7 months. Doesn't matter if points are stated as Boardwalk, Riviera, or Sarasota Springs, they all can be used the same way. Don't be fooled into using more expensive points!  I choose to list at a lesser price as I don't want to spend months getting them rented. We have travel plans ourselves 

Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please let me know details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.


----------



## js

OKW_Family said:


> Currently have 700 total points to rent at $17.50 per point. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.
> 
> Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please send a PM providing details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.



What is your home resort and UY?
Thank you.


----------



## OKW_Family

Home resort is OKW and 350 points are for Feb 2019 Use Year banked and expiring Jan 31, 2020; and 350 points are for Feb 2020 Use Year.


----------



## OKW_Family

PM replied to


----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## esjeffreys

Anything for 12/22-12/29? Talk about last minute!!!


----------



## OKW_Family

Nothing for those dates


----------



## OKW_Family

PM sent


----------



## OKW_Family

esjeffreys said:


> Anything for 12/22-12/29? Talk about last minute!!!



Anytime is good


----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## blobula

Anything for 6/2/2010 - 6/10/2010? 

AKL, Beach Club, OKW, Wilderness Lodge

Thank you!


----------



## OKW_Family

Just got ur message. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Bcarderyoga11

Looking for polynesian in late jan or early feb. 4 people, any accommodations available. My dates are flexible.


----------



## OKW_Family

Nothing at Polynesian but availability at a variety of other resorts. What about Boardwalk, BLT, Grand Floridian, OKW, an a few others?


----------



## OKW_Family

Seeing limited availability at those resorts. Will need more info from you. If you do 10 Test PMs you we can communicate via PM. See instructions at the top of the Rent/Trade thread.


----------



## miajay1980

Looking for one night Studio January 12-13


----------



## Bcarderyoga11

I had to create this new account last night so I've done all my posts, just waiting to be greenlighted to PM. We are open to other resorts. Would like to stay on the monorail but it's not a must. Dates are flexible too, last week or so of Jan into mid February. Thanks for your help, will PM you asap!


----------



## OKW_Family

I see you have been communicating with another seller for a pre-reservation. I'll hold off looking at additional options.


----------



## simba51104

Hello!  Can the 2020 points be transferred?


----------



## OKW_Family

I don't think they can be transferred till Feb 1, 2020


----------



## Bcarderyoga11

Okay.. is it bad etiquette to shop around? I would prefer a later reservation (late Jan-early Feb) of at least 5 days but know that because my desired dates are coming up soon my options may be limited.


----------



## OKW_Family

OKW_Family said:


> I don't think they can be transferred till Feb 1, 2020



I just checked and the points can be transferred now, not used till Feb 1, 2020. Let me know if you would like to proceed.


----------



## OKW_Family

Bcarderyoga11 said:


> Okay.. is it bad etiquette to shop around? I would prefer a later reservation (late Jan-early Feb) of at least 5 days but know that because my desired dates are coming up soon my options may be limited.



No, it is quite acceptable to shop around. You need to do what works best for you. Just that your last message was you were going to PM asap. That is interpreted as 'find me what is available so we can get this done before the dates disappear'. Would hope to be told to hold off, but it happens. Take care.


----------



## OKW_Family

simba51104 said:


> Hello!  Can the 2020 points be transferred?



I just checked and the points can be transferred now, not used till Feb 1, 2020. Let me know if you would like to proceed.


----------



## Bcarderyoga11

OKW_Family said:


> No, it is quite acceptable to shop around. You need to do what works best for you. Just that your last message was you were going to PM asap. That is interpreted as 'find me what is available so we can get this done before the dates disappear'. Would hope to be told to hold off, but it happens. Take care.


Okay I see.. I am still waiting for my ability to send direct messages. As of now, it's not showing up as an option. I meant no offense. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## Medlen1016

Looking to buy around 100 points for a trip in April,   Do you have any points available to transfer to another DVC member? Eric


----------



## OKW_Family

Hey there. These points were banked so cannot do a transfer with them. I might be able to do something with next years points. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Violet Parr

Looking for any studio for any 3-5 nights between 1/11 and 2/2.


----------



## lmogs

Hello - looking to book a reservation for next January (I realize I'm very early in this, but you can book starting in February, correct?) I believe I need 132 points at OKW, @ January 6-13, 2020. If you still have points then, I'll buy them! I have rented several times here as well.


----------



## OKW_Family

You are correct. I'll PM you.


----------



## Maine dad

If you have any OKW remaining next month for a December 2020 booking, please give me a holler. I am looking for a 2 bedroom at OKW for 4 nights, 12/5/20, 12/6/20, 12/7/20, and 12/8/20. Thanks


----------



## OKW_Family

Maine dad said:


> If you have any OKW remaining next month for a December 2020 booking, please give me a holler. I am looking for a 2 bedroom at OKW for 4 nights, 12/5/20, 12/6/20, 12/7/20, and 12/8/20. Thanks



I'll PM you.


----------



## OKW_Family

Another happy Disney Adventure booked!


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## Dreams&wishes

Any 5 bedroom studios for May?


----------



## OKW_Family

Never heard of a 5 bedroom studio. Can you tell me a bit more plus dates.


----------



## OKW_Family

I see you were at one point looking for May 18 - June 1. I found a 2 BR at OKW (538 points, sleeps 9) and another at SSR (496 points - sleeps 8).


----------



## OKW_Family

Send me a PM for additional info on what I found.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

OKW_Family said:


> Never heard of a 5 bedroom studio. Can you tell me a bit more plus dates.


Ahaha sorry typo it was meant to be 5 people. Apologies the 1 bedrooms are too expensive for us. Thanks anyway


----------



## Nicole Helene

OKW_Family said:


> Currently have 350 Feb 2019 UY points to rent. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.
> 
> Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please send a PM providing details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.


Interested in 1br at AKL sept 23-28. Is that possible?


----------



## OKW_Family

Sorry but non-AKL members can't book that far out.


----------



## mcmauney

Hi! Looking for any studios/one bedrooms available on any dates between March 14-22 for 4-5 nights. Desperate for any availability! Thanks!


----------



## OKW_Family

Sent u a PM


----------



## OKW_Family

mcmauney said:


> Hi! Looking for any studios/one bedrooms available on any dates between March 14-22 for 4-5 nights. Desperate for any availability! Thanks!




Sent u a PM


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family

Sent you a PM


----------



## enr315

Hello,
Looking for a BLT, BWV or BCV (1 Bedroom, Standard/Garden View) for a Sunday-Thursday stay for any week from the last week of April to the third week of May.  Would consider a split stay between BLT and one of the other two options.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## OKW_Family

Hi there. I am finding availability if your still interested. Looks like BLT has availability from 4/26 checkout 5/1 in a 1 BR with Theme Park View for 245 pts. I also see availability at BWV for a just about any week you want in a 1 BR Garden/Pool view. Let me know if you want to book one of these.


----------



## Keikisholiday

Hi, is there studio availability at AKL May 18-20?


----------



## OKW_Family

I see you are in PM purgatory at the moment. I do see availability at AKL Jambo with Savannah view. Would you like to book that?


----------



## Keikisholiday

Hopefully I can PM soon. I am interested in booking.


----------



## OKW_Family

That was for check-in 5/18 and check-out 5/20 correct? If so I will book it and we can communicate further when you get PM capability. I will be stepping out soon so PM me when you can.


----------



## Keikisholiday

OKW_Family said:


> That was for check-in 5/18 and check-out 5/20 correct? If so I will book it and we can communicate further when you get PM capability. I will be stepping out soon so PM me when you can.


yes, those are the correct dates.


----------



## Kylex1992

Looking for Animal kingdom studio from March 31 to April 4


----------



## OKW_Family

Kylex1992 said:


> Looking for Animal kingdom studio from March 31 to April 4



Hi. If you follow the instructions on the following link you will get to 10 posts and get approved to send/receive PMs.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...c-rent-trade-board-10-posts-required.3675960/


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family

Kylex1992 said:


> Looking for Animal kingdom studio from March 31 to April 4



There are 1 BR Villas available for those dates at BLT, AKL, SSR, BWV, AND BCV. Let me know if you would like to book one.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi, any BLT studios for 2/14 - 2/16?


----------



## OKW_Family

Sorry, don't see any studios available at any resort for those dates.


----------



## Keikisholiday

OKW_Family said:


> I see you are in PM purgatory at the moment. I do see availability at AKL Jambo with Savannah view. Would you like to book that?


My confirmation came through and my reservations are all set in the Disney app. Thank you so much for your help, especially on Christmas! It was a great gift to our son!


----------



## Riri2020

Hi, any studios available August 5th to 12th? 2 adults 2 children? Thank you


----------



## OKW_Family

I'm finding options. We need to communicate via PM though. If you go to this link you will see how to do 10 test posts on the test thread and you will be able to PM after that. We should talk via telephone so PM me when you can and we can numbers.


----------



## OKW_Family

Riri2020 said:


> Hi, any studios available August 5th to 12th? 2 adults 2 children? Thank you



https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-conversation-system-pm-on-the-dvc-rent-trade-board-10-posts-required.3675960/


----------



## OKW_Family

Riri2020 said:


> Hi, any studios available August 5th to 12th? 2 adults 2 children? Thank you



I'm finding a variety of options. We need to communicate via PM though. If you go to the link I sent you will see how to do 10 test posts on the test thread and you will be able to PM after that. We should talk via telephone so PM me when you can and we can exchange tele numbers.


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## dviper2399

Anything at all for 1/23 - 1/26?


----------



## OKW_Family

I sent u a PM


----------



## catfan98

Sending PM


----------



## RobC11

OKW_Family said:


> Currently have 350 Feb 2019 UY points to rent. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.
> 
> Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please send a PM providing details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.


I am interested in Feb 14-19. Never rented using points. How would we proceed and what would cost be?


----------



## OKW_Family

I'll check right now. If you follow the instructions on the following link you will get to 10 posts and get approved to send/receive PMs. Will need to PM regarding reservation details.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-conversation-system-pm-on-the-dvc-rent-trade-board-10-posts-required.3675960/


----------



## OKW_Family

RobC11 said:


> I am interested in Feb 14-19. Never rented using points. How would we proceed and what would cost be?



'll check right now. If you follow the instructions on the following link you will get to 10 posts and get approved to send/receive PMs. Will need to PM regarding reservation details.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-use-the-conversation-system-pm-on-the-dvc-rent-trade-board-10-posts-required.3675960/


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## .landry

Hey there! I skimmed the thread and saw that you maaay have some points to transfer? I’m out of points but not out of trips    I need 36 points for a June 2020 stay. (AK Kidani, std studio)
Thanks


----------



## OKW_Family

Sorry, already made a transfer his year


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## bonnie w

Looking for a studio for 2 nights any Wednesday and Thursday nights or any Thursday and Friday nights for January or February. Would consider any resort at Disney World.  Thanks


----------



## OKW_Family

Jan has a few single nights for very few resorts. Feb has only 2 nights back to back at BLT for check-in 2/11 and check-out 2/13. Disney is mostly booked for the next 3-4 months.


----------



## OKW_Family

By the way, I have those 2 nights held while I am in the booking process. Once I leave the screen the will probably get grabbed by someone. They are Tue and Wed nights though.


----------



## OKW_Family

bump


----------



## jodistrock

I will keep you in mind. My kids will be honeymooning in mid-October & may want to go to Vero Beach. I will confirm some dates & PM you closer to the 7 month mark IF you are even interested &/or have points available then? They would need 28-50 points depending on dates.


----------



## Babsy

Do you have 324 points left?


----------



## Hhugh717

Hello, looking for 6N/7D at OKW, 2BR. Dates are flexible - anywhere from 01Nov to 21Nov. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## OKW_Family

Babsy said:


> Do you have 324 points left?



Are u thinking of a transfer?


----------



## OKW_Family

Hhugh717 said:


> Hello, looking for 6N/7D at OKW, 2BR. Dates are flexible - anywhere from 01Nov to 21Nov. Thanks for any help you can provide!



Hi there. I find availability for what you are looking for. Almost any dates you would want. Let me know if you would like to proceed. To communicate details we need to use the PM system. 

If you follow the instructions on the following link you will get to 10 posts and get approved to send/receive PMs. We can then exchange details and contract. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...c-rent-trade-board-10-posts-required.3675960/


----------



## Hhugh717

Thank you so much for the help! Still figuring this site out.. working on getting to 10 posts so I can message you - but it’s going slow and steady. Definitely interested!


----------



## OKW_Family

Hhugh717 said:


> Thank you so much for the help! Still figuring this site out.. working on getting to 10 posts so I can message you - but it’s going slow and steady. Definitely interested!



it takes a little bit of time for u to be approved after the 10 posts.


----------



## OKW_Family

jodistrock said:


> I will keep you in mind. My kids will be honeymooning in mid-October & may want to go to Vero Beach. I will confirm some dates & PM you closer to the 7 month mark IF you are even interested &/or have points available then? They would need 28-50 points depending on dates.



I would definitely be interested. Let me know when you know


----------



## Hhugh717

OKW_Family said:


> it takes a little bit of time for u to be approved after the 10 posts.



I saw it’s about 24 hours (unless maybe I misread?) - so hopefully tomorrow midday I should be good to go!

In the meantime, and forgive me if this info exists somewhere already or if it’s supposed to be asked via message, but what is your process for booking? Deposit or full payment?


----------



## OKW_Family

I will be around tomorrow. Just PM me when you can and we can go over everything. Unfortunately, we need to go over the details via PM.


----------



## OKW_Family

Hhugh717 said:


> I saw it’s about 24 hours (unless maybe I misread?) - so hopefully tomorrow midday I should be good to go!
> 
> In the meantime, and forgive me if this info exists somewhere already or if it’s supposed to be asked via message, but what is your process for booking? Deposit or full payment?



I will be around tomorrow. Just PM me when you can and we can go over everything. Unfortunately, we need to go over the details via PM.


----------



## Hhugh717

OKW_Family said:


> I will be around tomorrow. Just PM me when you can and we can go over everything. Unfortunately, we need to go over the details via PM.



Totally understandable! Thank you


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## Hackerfamily0916

OKW_Family said:


> Currently have 350 Feb 2019 UY points to rent. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.
> 
> For those new to this, all the points on this board are the same when your reservation dates are within 7 months. Doesn't matter if points are stated as Boardwalk, Riviera, or Sarasota Springs, they all can be used the same way. Don't be fooled into using more expensive points!  I choose to list at a lesser price as I don't want to spend months getting them rented. We have travel plan ourselves
> 
> Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please send a PM providing details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.


So if I am looking for a reservation at the Polynesian in November 2000 do you have to wait until the 7 month window?


----------



## OKW_Family

Hackerfamily0916 said:


> So if I am looking for a reservation at the Polynesian in November 2000 do you have to wait until the 7 month window?



I do


----------



## heygents

Is any studio available at any resort for either 4/28 through 5/2 or 4/29 through 5/3?

Thanks


----------



## Hhugh717

OKW_Family said:


> I will be around tomorrow. Just PM me when you can and we can go over everything. Unfortunately, we need to go over the details via PM.



Sent you a message


----------



## OKW_Family

Hhugh717 said:


> Sent you a message



Sent you one back


----------



## MinnieEmily

Do you still have the points available? We are looking for a resort for Feb 24-28 2020. Cheapest available for points


----------



## OKW_Family

MinnieEmily said:


> Do you still have the points available? We are looking for a resort for Feb 24-28 2020. Cheapest available for points



I just had someone request most of my points. If they don't follow thru I will let you know.


----------



## MinnieEmily

OKW_Family said:


> I just had someone request most of my points. If they don't follow thru I will let you know.


Thanks!


----------



## marina tony

Hi! We are looking for a savannah view studio from March 8th through the 13th. I believe it's 95 points. Is there any availability? Thanks for your help! Tony


----------



## OKW_Family

Sorry, Just used most of my points.


----------



## Jrs01

OKW_Family said:


> Currently have 350 Feb 2019 UY points to rent. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.
> 
> For those new to this, all the points on this board are the same when your reservation dates are within 7 months. Doesn't matter if points are stated as Boardwalk, Riviera, or Sarasota Springs, they all can be used the same way. Don't be fooled into using more expensive points!  I choose to list at a lesser price as I don't want to spend months getting them rented. We have travel plan ourselves
> 
> Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please send a PM providing details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.



Hello there looking to take the family to Disney Aulani in Hawaii for 5-7 nights

Anytime around March or September


----------



## Jrs01

Jrs01 said:


> Hello there looking to take the family to Disney Aulani in Hawaii for 5-7 nights
> 
> Anytime around March or September



4 to 6 guests


----------



## Violet Parr

Not sure if you have points available for a Dec 2020 booking, but we are interested in a Nov/Dec 2020 trip.  Looking for a grand villa for 5-7 nights the week after Thanksgiving, starting any time from 11/29, leaving by 12/6.  

Thanks!


----------



## OKW_Family

Jrs01 said:


> 4 to 6 guests



Sorry, rented most of my points over the last few days. Don't have enough left for that. Aulani is beautiful. You will have a great time.


----------



## rthompson

I’m looking for a place on the monorail for 2 adults one child Jan 17-20. Or 21. Thanks 





OKW_Family said:


> Currently have 56 Feb 2020 UY points to rent. Have rented many times on DISboards, use a contract to protect both parties, and can provide references. If you ask the many new friends I have made on this board by renting points, they will tell you I make this process very easy and organized.
> 
> For those new to this, all the points on this board are the same when your reservation dates are within 7 months. Doesn't matter if points are stated as Boardwalk, Riviera, or Sarasota Springs, they all can be used the same way. Don't be fooled into using more expensive points!  I choose to list at a lesser price as I don't want to spend months getting them rented. We have travel plan ourselves
> 
> Payment is via Paypal plus any fees. If interested, please send a PM providing details regarding the desired resort, check-in and check-out dates of your stay, and type of accommodations.


----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family




----------



## OKW_Family

rthompson said:


> I’m looking for a place on the monorail for 2 adults one child Jan 17-20. Or 21. Thanks



Not finding anything for those dates


----------



## Jason Jacobson

Any availability for 2/15-2/16 or 2/29-3/1? No resort preference. Thanks!


----------



## rthompson

OKW_Family said:


> Not finding anything for those dates


Is there anything available 3/27- 4/1. Studio. Preferably on the monorail. Thanks for checking.


----------



## OKW_Family

rthompson said:


> Is there anything available 3/27- 4/1. Studio. Preferably on the monorail. Thanks for checking.



As others have found for you, scattered singles nights for studios. Bit more availability for 1BR's but not while time.


----------



## Tigger_too

Interested in 160 points for a 2 bedroom at OKW check in Nov 8 - check out Nov 13.


----------



## OKW_Family

I was listing points for $15.75 pp up till yesterday. Still willing to honor that price if it helps.


----------



## rthompson

OKW_Family said:


> As others have found for you, scattered singles nights for studios. Bit more availability for 1BR's but not while time.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## UK2K

Looking for a Studio in Animal Kingdom for Sept 27th - October 3rd. Thanks in advance for checking.


----------



## cebfennell

Hi! Any availability for a studio or 1 bedroom at boulder creek, or a standard or lake view studio at poly April 2-5? Thank you!


----------



## nschmidt83

good morning- looking for AK value studio 11/29- 12/1 - I need 2 of them


----------



## esjeffreys

Anything for 4/11-4/18 or 4/12-4/19? 5 adults 2 children 2 and 15


----------



## TJG2011

Looking for 59 points to use at BWV  SV Studio. May 19-23, 2020.  Thank you! 1 Adult 2 Children


----------

